# Gaggia Classic with one silicone water tube??



## silver shamrock (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi guys, this is my first post so apologies if it's something that's already been covered, I'll start browsing through your Gaggia forums after posting this to see if the answer is in here, there's seems a lot of info for me to get through! Anyways I've not long bought a pre-owned Gaggia Classic in gold, it was made in 1997 if this helps, and it's producing a lovely espresso, but on looking at vids on youtube and images of these machines they all seem to have two silicone tubes going into the water tank, yet mine only has one. I've attached a couple of pics to make this easier to explain. Am I missing a tube? Any help would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

My friend has an older model and his only has one hose. Not sure if they have been removed or if it was an addition for later models?


----------



## silver shamrock (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks Danny, I was hoping it was just a different setup with it being an older model. It all works fine so that 2nd hose can't be that important even if it is meant to be there!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Another "Gold" classic... they are the best ones, I love mine









Mine only has one tube as well, it feeds water to the pump. The water from the OPV is returned to the tank via the small black nipple above the tank. On my old Gaggia Coffee Deluxe (similar to a classic but with no 3 way solenoid valve or OPV) there were two tubes and I seem to remember the second tube was from the self priming valve (a stupid addition that most people bypassed as it just caused issues when it went wrong!). On the classic you prime it manually by opening the steam wand while turning the pump on until water comes out.


----------



## silver shamrock (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes, she doesn't really match up with anything else in the kitchen but she looks so special I couldn't resist. This is going to be with me for a very long time!! I'll try and attach a pic to this reply, 17 years old and not a scratch


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

My 'Gold' Classic only has one tube as well, seems to be the norm on these older models.


----------



## silver shamrock (Sep 28, 2014)

Maybe some gold plug sockets to team with the theme...


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

you'd be better off simply investing some time in removing the naff panarello steam attachment, or even replacing the whole steam wand with a better one









see http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18743-Gaggia-classic-V3-steam-wand-upgrade-parts-£35-from-uk


----------



## silver shamrock (Sep 28, 2014)

Hmmm that's a thought, it does seem to make the froth a bit bubbly rather than a microfoam. I'll check this out thanks!!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

As a quick fix just pull the actual panarello attachment off and then just use the stubby wand (with a small plastic nipple attached). You need to use a small jug and tilt the jug a lot so that the wand tip can reach the milk. I used to use my Gaggia Coffee Deluxe like this for years and with a bit of practice you can get acceptable microfoam... not perfect but certainly better than with the panarello attachment.


----------



## silver shamrock (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Marcuswar, I've gone ahead and ordered the Rancilio V3 steam wand (last one on ebay) and the other bits required, so I know what I'll be doing on my next day off







Wish me luck, I'll upload some pics once/if completed...


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

OK, as requested, "Good Luck"









Look forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## silver shamrock (Sep 28, 2014)

Well here are a few pics of my completed project. It wasn't as quick and easy as I expected but I got there in the end. Whilst it's fresh in my mind I'll make a new thread of the process and include pics, I found a couple of ways to make things easier that aren't in the other thread, not to take anything away from that one as I couldn't have done it without it, but these tips might help other members.

I wasn't too sure how it would look with chrome against gold but I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## silver shamrock (Sep 28, 2014)

Instructions to do the above V3 steam wand upgrade...https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/show...am-wand-upgrade-with-pics&p=220431#post220431

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19298-Gaggia-Classic-Rancilio-Silvia-V3-Steam-wand-upgrade-with-pics&p=220431#post220431


----------



## ChrisQP09 (Apr 6, 2016)

While cleaning mine today I noticed two hoses, one of which contained dirt. I am unsure whether the dirt is from hard water over time or coffee somehow?

Anyhow I simply placed the longer hose into the water tank and its flowing fine through the portafilter. Equally not sure why two hoses exist.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ChrisQP09 said:


> While cleaning mine today I noticed two hoses, one of which contained dirt. I am unsure whether the dirt is from hard water over time or coffee somehow?
> 
> Anyhow I simply placed the longer hose into the water tank and its flowing fine through the portafilter. Equally not sure why two hoses exist.


One of them is the return from the OPV.

You'll want to clean the dirty hose if you can or replace it.


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin (Dec 18, 2017)

Actually you do have two hoses - Look closer at the grey hose....

The second one is gray and goes from the OPV down to just poke thru the bottom plate to the water tank...

It is a water return so it does not need to be submerged in into the water tank to work...

But it might be preferable that the hose does reach into the water to prevent the returning water under pressure from spitting and making splashes in the tank and causing rust.

From your photo the roof where the tank sits seems to have corroded some next the the grey hose?...

This could be caused by the second hose not reaching into the water and spitting water onto the metal roof above the water tank?


----------

